# DU's or Cadpat



## D-C (10 Dec 2005)

4 the MP traded, if your element is air force, do u wear cadpat or Du's while on course?

Thanxs


----------



## Big Foot (10 Dec 2005)

Man, I have no idea what DU's are, but I will assume you mean DEU's. Please try and avoid the MSN speak, it really irritates a lot of people. Also, you need to be specific as to which course you are talking about as different courses require different orders of dress.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (11 Dec 2005)

Regardless of the course your joining instructions will have everything you need to know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Dec 2005)

Answered.


----------

